# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger?

## rust

Het is allemaal erg onwaarschijnlijk, maar toch maar even een check hier...
Ik ben aan de pil, al enkele jaren, en heb twee maanden geleden de pil vergeten. Stom, in de eerste week, en ja, wel de dag ervoor met mijn vriend sex gehad, daarna heel braaf veilig gedaan :-). Nu heb ik daarna wel ontrekkingsbloeding gehad en nu afgelopen week weer, maar toch..... Dit is stukken minder geworden (nauwelijks 1,5 dag), 's morgens af en toe last van een vage misselijkheid en af en toe van die vage buikkrampen...
weet dat ik een testje kan doen, maar het lijkt mij zo onwaarschijnlijk allemaal, maar door allemaal verhalen over wel zwanger kunnen zijn en toch ontrekkingsbloedingen hebben... Wie heeft er goede tips of advies? is het normaal dat je ontrekkingsbloeding opeens veel minder is?

alvast bedankt!

----------


## Petra717

Wil je zekerheid? 
Haal een testje bij de drogist! gewoon voor de zekerheid.

Veel sterkte

----------

